# MG soils!?



## Dankerz (Jul 8, 2007)

anybody else having probs with germing/seedlings in miraclegrow soil, the one with 3mnth nutes.  i got a few plants in some of this soil and from day one they been stunted,very poor growth not doing good at all. i also have some seeds just germed in some MG soil and they popped right up and as soon as the first set of new leaves came up the growth stopped..
so now im thinking with the probs im having and alot of other people complaining of the same type growth in this soil, that its indeed the soil.
 i am also thinking maybe some strains do good in this mg soil and some dont cause i see people use it with no probs and others have nothing but probs.   ?


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 8, 2007)

Maybe the fert in the MG soil is a little strong?


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 8, 2007)

thats what im thinking..cause this happens no matter what im growing in this soil.. i started peppers and stuff in this soil a while back and they grew like crap till all the nutes etc where used up or the soil was flushed enough.. once the soil was flushed over a month or so of watering, my peppers,tomatoes took off big time.
im staying away from this crap MGsoil.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 8, 2007)

Yeah, MG isn't really good marijuana soil.i'd rather go with some generic type and nute it up myself than use MG soil =\ Hopefully your plants will take off soon man, take care!!

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 8, 2007)

If you buy your soil at Wal-Mart i would switch over to the Expert Gardner soil they carry. I have had good luck with that brand so far. I add some perlite to it though to help with drainage.


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 8, 2007)

expert i have used years ago and had alot of nats and bugs coming from it.also have tried happyfrog soil and didnt like that stuff really eather.

next time its back to the basics.
PromixBX/perlite/wormcasts/blood/bone/lyme


----------



## DLtoker (Jul 8, 2007)

I am using some right now with my seedlings just to see what the real scoop is on this soil.  I didn't do anything to the soil... no perlite or additives of any sort.  My seedling growth was horribly slow for the last two weeks.  About a quarter of what it should normally be.  The seedlings are in 12 oz. solo cups with no drainage.  I filled the cups with water... essentially flooding the plants.  I let them sit like this for 24 hours then drained the water.  My theory was the stagnant water would suspend much of the ferts therefore taking it out of the soil... a serious flush in a different was.  Anyways, the next day explosive growth.... well, explosive compared to what it has been.  Now, the plants are off and running with great success.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 8, 2007)

I honestly believe a lot of the basic soils are much better than some of the other "proffessional" soils. At least the basics arent over ferted and have other ferts you don't really want. Plus they seem to have quite a bit of perlite in them because they are cheap and it's like "filler" ahaha. Alls you have to do with it is throw in a couple of things like lime and mix in a little black kow, or whatever you want.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 8, 2007)

ya im going to flush them real hard tonight when i go over to his place and see if this helps at all. i meen they are doing a little better in the last week but prob do to the nutes being used up in the soil or salts etc gettingflushed out.    maybe making your own would be best..getting peat,soil,perlite and all the other good stuff and make ur own.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 8, 2007)

Yup, that's what i do often. Even throw in some compost if you like  But usually i'll just like i said get a simple bag of soil and fert it up yourself. Take some perlite, Black Kow (brand of cow manure), Lime and a little bit of NPK, not much so you don't burn your plants in veg state. But it works out great, my plants always thrive quick in it. 

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 8, 2007)

i just flushed the hell out of some beans in some MGsoil, same beans that i used for my thread in the germinate section swt#4's


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 8, 2007)

nice! i hope they grow better soon!! 

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Draston (Jul 9, 2007)

I used MG this time around but next grow I'm going to go with top soil + perlite + lime + manure and use Fox Farm nutes on it.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 9, 2007)

Try MG Organic and add a lil lime. Works great.


----------



## Firepower (Jul 9, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Try MG Organic and add a lil lime. Works great.


 
I also strted with that soil and ended up switching to MG organic also and its worked out great for me..  i didnt have any problems with seedlings since i sprouted mine outside the souil and then planted..


----------



## Draston (Jul 9, 2007)

I would try organic and I already have the lime but they don't sell it in big bags here at my wal mart. They only sell the small small bags of it and I would need like 12 of them to do my 6 plant grow w/ repotting and that would cost me like 44 dollars.

My topsoil + manure + perlite  is going to run me like 9 bucks or so for enough dirt to fill my 6 pots .


----------



## DLtoker (Jul 9, 2007)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> I am using some right now with my seedlings just to see what the real scoop is on this soil.  I didn't do anything to the soil... no perlite or additives of any sort.  My seedling growth was horribly slow for the last two weeks.  About a quarter of what it should normally be.  The seedlings are in 12 oz. solo cups with no drainage.  I filled the cups with water... essentially flooding the plants.  I let them sit like this for 24 hours then drained the water.  My theory was the stagnant water would suspend much of the ferts therefore taking it out of the soil... a serious flush in a different was.  Anyways, the next day explosive growth.... well, explosive compared to what it has been.  Now, the plants are off and running with great success.




This was using MG Organic.


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 9, 2007)

mine is the reg soil with ferts.. pics comin in 2 mins 
i germed in papertowel and then put in soil and been stuck on first set of leaves for 4 days now


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 9, 2007)

*MG soil with 3 month nute supply RULES!!!!! We grow our plants from start to finish in it everytime. Got 10 Stoneybud plants about 1 week old growing in it right now and they look great. Got 4 Ak-48 ladies in flower and they look great. Got 1 Northernberry in flower and she also looks great. I'm not sure what you guys are doing. *

*When using MG soil with 3 month nute supply you don't have to give your plant anything but water while growing. That means no nutes what so ever during veg. Once put into flower wait 2 weeks then start giving nutes at 1/4 tsp per gallon of water every other watering. If your plant reacts well bump it up to 1/2 tsp. This is what we do and we have great results.  *


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 9, 2007)

tbg it must be us cause this stuff sux but i also feel it depends on strain as well.  i have tried over and over to get this stuff to work and everytime it just doesnt work for me. all i did was put germed seeds into the mix lightly watered and boom nothing again. if you go to my germ thread how you see the plants is how they look today going on 4 days and stunted.


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 10, 2007)

meenwhile i threw some mexi bagseeds in a pot with a spyderplant the soil is about a year old and 2 days later i got huge sprouts already outgrowing the swt4 beans i planted a week ago in mgsoil!


----------

